# High density foam and CA



## Padre (Dec 15, 2010)

I was watching a video feed that Nikitas dis on Sunday, and to do his CA finish he was using a green, high density foam.  The foam didn't stick to the blank or cause any ridges. Will any high density foam work or just one specific kind?

Thanks.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Chip:
JohnnyCNC sent me some "packing" foam. It works great to apply CA. No ridges, no bumps, no shop towels sticking to the blanks. You might send him a PM to see if it is special stuff, but it seems to be just plain old packing foam.

EDIT: 
I just went over to the humility bucket, pulled out a ruined blank and used the high density packing foam that came around a DVD player. It works just as well as the stuff John sent.


----------



## Padre (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Andy!  I will do just that.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 15, 2010)

That is how I finish all my blanks!! That foam rocks!! I discovered it about 1-1/2 year ago when I was having trouble with CA finish and trying many things.

Foam doesn't cause any acceleration and creates a very smooth finish!!

Give it a try.


----------



## Padre (Dec 15, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> That is how I finish all my blanks!! That foam rocks!! I discovered it about 1-1/2 year ago when I was having trouble with CA finish and trying many things.
> 
> Foam doesn't cause any acceleration and creates a very smooth finish!!
> 
> Give it a try.



Thanks Fred.  Actually Nikitas said YOU turned him on to the high density foam, and actually gave him the peice he was using!  So thank you!!


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 16, 2010)

Where do you get the packing foam?


----------



## Padre (Dec 16, 2010)

I know that Joannes, Michaels and AC Moore sell it.  I also know that many computer parts come packed in it, like hard drives, etc.  And yesterday I got a gift sent to me from Harry and David that had the fruit packed in high density foam.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2010)

Can someone post a photo of such high density foam that everyone is talking about that you use for applying your CA. Thanks. I like pictures.


----------



## Padre (Dec 16, 2010)

Sure, here you go John.  The green one is not as high density as the white one, and they sell even more dense foam at the places I listed above. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## lazyguy (Dec 16, 2010)

bensoelberg said:


> Where do you get the packing foam?


 In the alley on the 26th of December.:wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2010)

Padre said:


> Sure, here you go John. The green one is not as high density as the white one, and they sell even more dense foam at the places I listed above.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
Now that looks like it has alot of nooks and crannys so I am having a hard time visulizing that as somethingthing that can give a smooth finish.


----------



## Padre (Dec 16, 2010)

I've not used the green or white.  I'll tell you how they work tomorrow.  

I agree with you though, the green looks a little 'rough.'


----------



## phillywood (Dec 16, 2010)

Can someone find a better pic. please? I can not make out what kink of foam it is. Thanks.


----------



## ribanett (Dec 21, 2010)

*No More Paper Towels*

Got a sheet of Hi-D foam (12 X 18 X 1/16 for $1.00) at Michaels.  This stuff is great. I was wasting most of the CA on the towel. With the foam, one or two drops of CA is enough to for a good coat.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2010)

ribanett said:


> Got a sheet of Hi-D foam (12 X 18 X 1/16 for $1.00) at Michaels. This stuff is great. I was wasting most of the CA on the towel. With the foam, one or two drops of CA is enough to for a good coat.


 

Picture please?????


----------



## ribanett (Dec 21, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> ribanett said:
> 
> 
> > Got a sheet of Hi-D foam (12 X 18 X 1/16 for $1.00) at Michaels. This stuff is great. I was wasting most of the CA on the towel. With the foam, one or two drops of CA is enough to for a good coat.
> ...


----------



## LEAP (Dec 21, 2010)

Dang, I've got tons of that stuff I use for fly tying, Got to go get a piece and give it a try.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2010)

ribanett said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > ribanett said:
> ...


 


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH now I have an idea what to look for. Thanks


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 21, 2010)

It's sort of funny that this topic came up here today. I read somewhere in this forum about someone/some people using plastic baggies to apply CA for a smooth finish. This evening at work, while I was stocking clamp lights - the ones with the 8" and 10" aluminum reflectors - I thought I would try some of the foam sheets that they use to separate the individual reflectors to protect them during shipping to see how they work for applying CA... worked well and I didn't loose a lot of glue due to the paper towels soaking it up.


----------



## larryc (Dec 24, 2010)

Padre said:


> I was watching a video feed that Nikitas dis on Sunday, and to do his CA finish he was using a green, high density foam.  The foam didn't stick to the blank or cause any ridges. Will any high density foam work or just one specific kind?
> 
> Thanks.



I asked my wife to pick up some of the foam for me yesterday when she  went to Hobby Lobby. She came back with a package of 12 orange sheets of 2mm X  12in X 18 in. The price on the sheet showing in the package was .79 so  that was what the whole package cost. (I think the clerk made a  mistake.) Anyway, I tried using it to apply CA to a pen blank last night  and the results were less than expected. Maybe I'm not holding my mouth  right???
Does anyone have a link to the Nikitas video?


----------



## hasha2000 (Dec 24, 2010)

larryc said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching a video feed that Nikitas dis on Sunday, and to do his CA finish he was using a green, high density foam.  The foam didn't stick to the blank or cause any ridges. Will any high density foam work or just one specific kind?
> ...



Couldn't find the one where he uses the foam, but here's the link...
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nikitas-woodworks


----------



## larryc (Dec 24, 2010)

hasha2000 said:


> larryc said:
> 
> 
> > Padre said:
> ...



I found that link but couldn't find the foam video either.


----------



## Mark (Dec 24, 2010)

I tried some packing foam I had laying around. WOW, what a difference. Thank you, Thank you. At this point I can't see my ever going back to a paper towel.

Thx Again!


----------



## penmaker1967 (Dec 24, 2010)

after reading the post about using foam to apply ca i had to try it. i got some from work and tried it on a scrap piece of wood this afternoon i loved the way it done on it i think that i have found a new and better way to apply ca. thanks for the ideas


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 24, 2010)

I gave it a try with the thin foam found between the clamp on lights Wal-Mart sells lase weekend.  The only thing I use my Taco Bell napkins for now is wiping taco sause off my mouth.  Where have I been all this time?  Love the stuff.  Watch out, the thin foam has two sides, one rough and one slick.  Use the slick one.
Charles


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 26, 2010)

I buy it from the post office.  It is closed cell packing foam and I have had a package for over 2 years.  It only costs a few dollars, but it can be used many times before being discarded. I also use plastic bags that pen parts come in over the end of my finger.


----------

